# Anyone want to work on a furry dating sim together?



## Izzlet (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello people, I'm currently looking for a programmer who has some  skill using flash, or would like to practice using their programming skills for a  visual novel style dating simulation game. This post is to find  our team a more skilled programmer and someone who can take some of the  work load off our already hardworking artist, who is doubling as our  programmer. Some features we're looking to program into the game, to  throw out more details on what level of skill we're looking for  hopefully. For the main character fatigue (HP), money, 1-3 body stats,  and 1-3 personality stats. Other things include day to day event  choices, romance partner stat preference ranges, visible image, text,  and inserted music/sound effects. The amount of skill level is  discussable, and things can be simplified/enriched as per the skill  level of the programmer. If the programmer has skill in another engine  and would like to suggest using that engine instead, that's totally  fine, if that engine is able to at minimum perform all necessary tasks, but better is always good!

So to clear up some things about the project and team. This project is  more or less for practice, fun, and to try out something new with a  couple other furries of varying skills. If it turns out really great we  can discuss taking a different route, but for now it's a non-profit  project. This is the rest of the teams' first project, and will be an  art+text based game. For how much time we're thinking of committing, we  will probably be fine with working on it anywhere from everyday, to once  a week. So far we only have male romances designed, but are thinking of  adding female and herms later. The game although subject to change, is planned to encompass various love interests, in terms of age (18-36), body types (slim, average, athletic, overweight, etc), nationalities (German, Japanese, Brazilian, French-Canadian, etc), and sexual orientations. Romance option species currently decided upon include a Siamese Cat, Akita Inu, Gryphon, Shark, Coral Snake, and Panda to name a few.

I figure the game would be a learning experience for the  team, but if  you have more experience with game making and can recommend/advise  things, that works too! Our team currently includes three individuals a  writer/design/project manager, and two artists. We hope to include a  composer/musician later as well, and maybe a co-writer. Post below if  you're interested and I'll try to get to you asap to discuss things through PMs/notes!

------------------------------------

Right now we have Me (Program Director/Character Design/Writer/Storyboard), infected (Line Art/Character Design/Programmer), and sn00ze (Concept Sketches/Color/Shading).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok so your talking about a gay adult dating sim with furs. Do you even know much about game design?


----------



## Izzlet (Jul 15, 2014)

Not much unfortunately, I figure it'd be a learning experience for the most part, starting from the beginning and such. I have a basic idea of what might occur, but have no prior experience, so discussing it and getting information is a step in the right direction. I've talked with a small app game development team recently (kept vague on details of the game I was making) and discussed things with them to get a better idea of how things might work however.

The main thing I learned was my original plan with my partner was WAY too ambitious, and I agree that it was, especially for my first game. This is my first game, and I'm probably going to add that in my original post, because it totally flew past my head to throw that critical information in. As well as doing a little research for my partner, such as possibly utilizing the unity engine and javascript. I'm still figuring things out, but I'm hoping with the right combination of budding programmers, writers, etc we can get this done either by simplifying things greatly for a short term project of a few months, or a long term one of years.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2014)

You can probably do it in Flash too. Or a website.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

Well im making a RPG game myself if your having any trouble PM me k? Im a bit to occupied to help
Besides i don't work with porn


----------



## infected (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey there, I've been wanting to do something like this for a while. Drop me a note please? (Crispyshrimp)


----------



## sn00ze (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi! If you're looking for an artist, I'd be very interested in helping out with this game!

You seem like a cool dude, so hit me up with a note on FA if you're interested. You can find me under the name sn00ze.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jul 17, 2014)

Unity engine is good for 3d games. You want your game 3d or 2d? Because I think 2d would be enought...especialy for artists. And to make a game with a week and day and all that stuff cycle, plus skills you can level up, plus relation ships, a new programmer would allready shit bricks. Anyway the projects seem really nice and has potential.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jul 17, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Unity engine is good for 3d games. You want your game 3d or 2d? Because I think 2d would be enought...especialy for artists.



http://unity3d.com/pages/2d-start

Never mind


----------



## Taralack (Jul 17, 2014)

^ lol. I was just about to say, I've actually made a 2d game in Unity before, and this was several years ago..


----------



## Izzlet (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Xela-Dasi! Yeah me and my original partner were planning on using the unity engine, the game is most likely going to be 2D, going for a more traditional art approach. I've updated my original post with this information for future posters! Not sure where all those budding furry programmers, musicians, and writers are, but I appreciate all the interest from artists and from other people as well who are offering advice & help! :3


----------



## marbledaydreams (Aug 3, 2014)

You can pull this off with some ease with RPG Maker (you can make scenario based things with a real dating sim layout not just pixels) and someone who is very skilled in the program. A good friend and professional mangaka from Spain made one, but it was a hell of a project. Unfortunately, my RPG maker skills are lacking as of late, I was part of a project that tanked because my fellow writers bailed on me, but the construction of such a simulator would be easy with a good understanding of action script in that program...(also developing an easier to use affection system than the one creation asylum came up with...) 
Flash is good but it might be an easier and smoother project for you to find someone who has skills in a game building program like that.


----------



## Izzlet (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe, still looking for that programmer though, if our new programmer can do everything we need in another program, we can use whatever program they have skill in. Our current artist/programmer only has skill in flash, so deviating away from that at the moment isn't possible. Although I'd be more than glad to welcome a programmer, which moves us onto your post, are you by chance interested? I'm not entirely sure based on your post, you said your skills are lacking as of late, but you also stated that construction of such a simulator would be easy with good understanding of action script in RPG Maker, not sure if you were inferring that you have those capabilities? Either way thank you for posting in this topic, and hopefully I'll get a response based on my question regarding whether or not you're interested!

Oh additional information regarding what we're looking for in the development of the game, to give interested programmers an idea of what we're looking for so far. So the game will be about a month and a half in game time, divided up into a 6 time slot day system. Each romance partner will have between 0-2 events a week, many of which will either include NPC's related to their plot, or include the other romance partners for group events. Each event will increase/decrease romance points, potentially raise or drop 1-3 of their physical or mental stats, events will include hanging out with characters, but also solo-activities such as attending classes/working out/sleeping. The player's physical and mental stats affect how attractive they are to the romance partners, who will essentially have individual acceptable ranges. There will also be a simple money and fatigue system. There will be several instances of player choice in dialogue, which affect things in positive or negative manners, and by the half-way point, decide what character the player wants to lock-in with. Other than that, I can't think of much else we'll have, there'll be character portraits, backgrounds and naughty scenes which will need to show up at the appropriate times, as well as sound effects and music.


----------



## McDDenton (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey there, 

I am not really sure if this project is still alive, though I do like the idea, though the degrees in which I can be helpful depend on what you are looking for ^^. You say you want to make a game, and I have seen several variaties pass through this forum. If you are interested in making an interactive novel (like games such as _Morenatsu_ and _Enzai_ (or other (mostly) yaoi games on the market) then might I offer Ren'Py, which I have some rudimentary skill with (I had been working on a project of my own, but it is frankly to much work to do alone, especially with my schedual). It is free, relatively easy to learn, although basic, it provides a simply comprehensible coding language that is perfectly fit for making these kind of interactive novels/novelgames. Should you want to do something more in the direction of, lets say _Corruption of Champions_, or other interactive picture based games (mostly gifs, you know the kind) I am afraid I would just be in the way (though I can do some artwork or writing, but I get from your posts that you have enough of those people). 

Judging from your last post you are searching to make it more interactive than just decision tree based (like most interactive novels), which would make Ren'Py less suitable, though I do believe they have some options with that regard (it all depends on how you want it to be represented ingame). The dialogues, portraits, backgrounds and scenes should not be a problem (at all). Well let me know what you think, and want. Otherwise, good luck with your project ^^ I hope it becomes kickass.

Mc


----------



## Izzlet (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey McDenton, first off, thank you for showing interest in this project, not really sure where the project is right now...

It's kind of in limbo, progress has been a bit stagnant in all fields. Not sure if Infected is still interested in working on it, she was working on the project for the longest time, and got a lot done, but not sure where she is as of now. As for Sn00ze, he quit a while back, but got some concept art done for the project. If we did continue work on this, it might just be you and me just, possibly Infected. I've got a skeleton built up of the project's characters, plot, and day system/mechanics as well as the concept sketches of the main characters that Infected and Sn00ze did. I also have my early concept sketches, but those have been scrapped for the most part. I've been recommended Ren'Py by several people and I'm thinking I might have to settle for it, which isn't a bad thing per say. Worst case scenario I'll probably work on this project alone and finish it using Ren'Py and my own art, once I feel a bit more comfortable with my art down the line. That's worst case scenario, I'm actually hoping to either get Infected back and working on art again, or finding another artist, since my art is mediocre. As for programming, I'd be glad to have you on the team, working on it using Ren'Py would be totally fine, the game concept I had was similar in nature to Morenatsu, an interactive novel essentially with a couple features thrown in, it might need to be simplified quite a bit, but that's okay.

Hopefully you'll get this message, but just in case I'll PM you! ;3


----------



## ekitz_paw_paws (Nov 2, 2014)

Im interested in learning how to program. where or who can I learn from.


----------



## ekitz_paw_paws (Nov 11, 2014)

..would really, REALLY like to know where one can learn to program.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 11, 2014)

Did you seriously just bump a thread with consecutive comments wanting to learn how to program? 

Seriously, Google is your friend. Start there.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 11, 2014)

Is this M/M?

If so.... I'm so into this! Better be in par with Morenatsu or I'll be severely disappointed


----------



## McDDenton (Nov 16, 2014)

I am under the impression this project, or at least thread is kinda dead. A pity.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 16, 2014)

I really wish people would understand more about project ideas before making a thread considering i'm already very suspicious about this project in the first place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

GMS has previously been used to make Visual Novels.


----------

